# Need Vintage Chainstay decals



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everybody! 
I have a 1986 De Rosa "Professional" with SLX tubing, and it is in absolutely amazing shape....except for the chainstay decals. Does anybody know where I can get a set of these in yellow?? It appears that the original owner probably took a bit too much chrome cleaner to it and wiped them from yellow to white.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

cyclomondo in australia has a huge collection of replica decals. try them via [email protected]


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Rosa-Derosa-...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:7|294:30


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

They should be careful with the chrome, though that one in the pic is in yellow.


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

*thanks...*

thanks for your input. i have tried your recommendation, but the chainstay decals were a bit thicker and not individual letters, as the originals. guess i have to try hitting up the factory directly to get the real deal!


----------

